# Uppdate,



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Did a trade my 7 smallest rb´s (18-19cm or 7,2 -7,6)

To 3 monsters 26cm or 10,5 inches







. So I now have 9 8-10,5 inch rb´s in my 170G.


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

i love that tank , very nice and i like youre reds very nice colours mate , congrats


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm still waiting for the first pics that suck, Stugge...








Until then, all I can do is repeating myself, and stare at your Reds and their tank, speechless and awestruck


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice reds


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

holy huge reds batman! nice trade there Stugge. When are you coming over to the US to decorate my piranha tank?


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

damn very nice love yhe big ones


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Thanks all!









Some more of the big ones


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

them big ones look fantastic makes me miss my huge reds , smallest was 9 inchs and the biggest over 10 inchs


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Very nice tank and piranhas


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Very Big and Sparkly Redzz Stugge, ur tank looks nice 2


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

speechless


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

ur tank is awesome n ur reds hav great color n they r HUGE


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Honestly dude, I hope some day my P's will look as good as yours.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Genin said:


> holy huge reds batman! nice trade there Stugge. When are you coming over to the US to decorate my piranha tank?
> [snapback]1180548[/snapback]​


Hehe thanks, all you got to do is pay for the trip


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I'm still waiting for the first pics that suck, Stugge...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! How are your rb´s ?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

beautiful tank and great job taking care of those P's :nod:


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

how the hell do you get your vals to grow like that? Even when my pleco isn't gnawing on mine, they get to about 6" and then just stop. They were 12" + when I bought them!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Impressive, as usual









You definately have one of tyhe finest set ups and piranha's on the board


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Your tank is SICK!!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

damn, They're starting to make that tank look small!!!


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

traumatic said:


> damn, They're starting to make that tank look small!!!
> [snapback]1183110[/snapback]​


Yeah Im thinking about removing (give away or sell) 1 or 2 more.


----------

